# Allgrownup - Northern LightsXShiva Journal



## allgrownup (Mar 24, 2007)

All info and inspiration derived here at MP!


Grow Box Setup:

DWC - 6, 6" Pots
3X4X7 cheapo white converted wardrobe. Used xtra shelf to reinforce bottom.
2 airpumps 2 airline outlets each pump running 4 6" airstones. One stone under each row of pots.
400W HPS 18/6 cycle - 18" above plant
465cfl Dayton squirrelcage run 24/7
4" duct exhaust split on "Y" to Light shroud and top of box
4" intake with inline fan on timer with light schedule
Cold air humidifier (use in afternoons to help cool box and raise H)
Fresh air and exhaust vent to doggie door in garage door. Side gate is locked at all times.
Hydroton
Fox Farm Nutes
SuperThrive
PH 5.8 checked 3 times daily

Seedboutique: Nirvana Seeds Northern LightsXShiva

Germed in cup in cupboard
Transfered to rockwool cube
With sufficient root base i transfered to DWC
First few days just Ph'd water
SuperThrive/distilled water applied to foilage 3 times daily

after 1 week 4tsp Super Thrive added to DWC

Almost 2 weeks later....Just started Grow Big 3stp in DWC and will increase over time.

So whatcha all think? I owe it all to you guys! THANKS MP!
__________________
"Chance favors a prepared mind"


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 24, 2007)

Here we are today....notice the difference in size between the two plants.  The only thing i can speculate that possibly had an effect is the main root on the small plant was exposed to the light from the rockwool.  It actually discolored to a dark color at the tip.  At one time it was the larger fater growing plant.  I transfered both at the same time in the rockwool cubes to the DWC.  Maybe i should have tranfered this one sooner??? The other has far surpassed it now.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2007)

love the setup man how its so basic and clean good work .Yea i had a problem with plant diffrent size dont really worry they will still bud may be shorter but most times will still bud heres a way to try to get it to grow better and will probaly save it if to weak .even the weakest can survive .Buy some superthive use it 1 time a week 1 drop per gallon will make roots grow like crazy thats the only reason my plants are surviving now .I had a root rot problem still do so its eaten the roots by day killing them but as me using superthive the new roots grow in everyweeek i use it so those.so its still getting water from the new roots and when those roots die doesnt matter i got superthive if u dont kidda follow what im saying just let me know i ll try to explain it betterto u .seems like ur doin fine though great work keep us updated especially whne budding .most important part  that and cloning


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 27, 2007)

should these plants be growing "up" they are getting quite bushy but not a lot of vertical going on right now.  

do they fill out and then reach for the sky?


----------



## halibu_hoodrat (Mar 28, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> should these plants be growing "up" they are getting quite bushy but not a lot of vertical going on right now.
> 
> do they fill out and then reach for the sky?



No, in fact, before I read this question, I was just about to compliment you on how short and bushy they were. Remember, bushy is better. If a plant is short and bushy, the internodes are not spaced very far apart, which means your yield is bigger. If you can grow these the same way all the way till harvest, not only will you get a bigger yield, but you will be making more efficient use out of the space you have in your closet. That is, because you will have more plant matter per inch they grow. You're doing a good job, keep it up. Oh, and one more point. I'm pretty sure that at least northern lights is mostly Indica. I'm not sure about the Shiva... Anyways, indica plants tend to grow shorter and bushier by genetics than Sativa. Sativa grows tall and skinny, and isn't very suitable to grow indoors.
By the way, what does DWC stand for? Is it a part of the hydro system, or is it those clay balls you've got for medium?


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, i completely abandoned the plants for much needed R&R.

when i arrive back I open the garage and what a smell!

and to my delightful surprise i see my plants have enormous growth!

I think i'm about at a month and wondering when i should top and clone??

I changed the water before i left, and i just finished changing it again 16 days later.  i also just built a cloneing bubbler today and another box  

these things are so bushy    the plant in front even though it looks ratty right now...is about 4 inches taller and actually denser.  I think it grew as close to the light as it could stand and then started curling and begging me to come home!!!

I raised the light and misted with Super Thrive, it looks better already than these pics show.

DWC = Deep Water Culture and is the type of hydro setup i'm using.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 14, 2007)

Holy crap,

i can't believe after looking at my previous pics above how fast these plants have grown   .  

I left march 30th and got back yesterday night 11;30pm.

i was thinking they would be dead, wilted, spotted, dried, or at best triple the size i left them.

This is a great surprise, i'm glad i went with this setup as i hoped it would be the simplest.  could you leave plants in soil for 16-20 days at a time without water?


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 15, 2007)

I took seven cuttings from each plant last night and put them in the bubble cloner i made.

Ill flower one from each plant to determine gender.  Hopefully i'll be able to choose the six i want to keep.


----------



## crintonator (Apr 15, 2007)

id have to agree that your doing something right those are some bushy plants.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 16, 2007)

germ the seed, after it sprouts over 1/4 inch stick into a 1 or 2" rockwool cube.  Pre soak the cube with PH'd water first.  Insert the seed in the cube and cover gently.  Place under light.  I started under the quatd CFL setup on this site.  I now use it for growing the clones. see pics.  The seed will sprout and after they are a few inches tall and about on their first or second set of real leaves they will be ready to transfer to DWC.  you can tell by the roots growing through the rockwool  don't let them get exposed to the light.  your netpots will be full of PRESOAKED HYDROTON. that is important.  that stuff is really dirty right out of the bag.  soak it in the tub.  fill the netpots until about 3 inches from top.  Insert your cubes and make sure you remove the plastic outer lining.  Cover around and on top of the rockwool.  It is important to completely cover the rockwool and fill the netpots full enough to cover all the slits so no light can penetrate to the water.

DO NOT NUTE, DO NOT NUTE,  I duplicated that for a purpose.  You can and i do add superthrive.  I start by just misting for the first 2 weeks.  then i add 5 tsps every 2 weeks with resivoir change. after 3 weeks i added some Fox farms but start slow.

this post is getting long, all the info can be found on this site as well as great videos to SHOW you step by step how to grow.

PM me if you need more help, i've got step by step pics on the DWC setup and can help if you need.  Make sure you have a sturdy base.  27 gallons of water is over 160lbs!

see ya round


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 16, 2007)

oh yeah....to answer your question.

i fed mine with distilled water and misted with S.T. daily in a tupperware container.

peace out


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 16, 2007)

It is not necessary to mist to feed.  The DWC will provide the moisture by design.

i mist, cuz it makes me feel more involved and gives me something to do.  It must be helping cuz my plants are bushy as can be.  i use a 1gallon/1tsp Super Thrive mix in distilled water.  then i fill my spray bottle with it and mist daily.  More often when younger, and as needed if i damage when older.

I don't rais my light unless the plants tell me to. uh, i mean show me to.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 17, 2007)

R.I.P. good buddy

13 of 14 clones left


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 20, 2007)

I just checked my notes and i'm closing in on 6 weeks since DWC.

I've been applying the "liquid death" for suspected mites and so far there has been no effects to the plants.  I have not seen another mite either.  I also am going to turn loose a few lady bugs tonight after the lights go off just to make sure.

Here's what they look like now after 14 clones taken a week ago. Growth is still tremendouse and they are filling in bushier everday.  Man i hope they're LADIES!  I think they're ready to flower but my clones haven't rooted yet in the bubble cloner.  i want to keep these as mothers if female but i just dont have the room  or anyone to give the clones to so i'm going to flower 1 clone from each first to see gender.  

Not really sure what i'm going to do after that.....


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 20, 2007)

hope you don't mind me popping in
you got a nice grow going there mate, plants are realy bushy
best of luck with the females


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 23, 2007)

don't mind at all.  i appreciate the compliment as a matter of fact! I just built a small space for the prospectiv mother.  crossin fingers for a fem at this time. will post some pics of dedicated mother cabinet next.

Review of current status of clones

Remaining 13 od 14 rooting nicely.... 

got a 3rd area set up to flower 2 clones and then be dedicated mother home.  Its a part of the clone cabinets and housesmy vdub parts...hpe they dont rust................................more


----------



## flipmode (Apr 23, 2007)

oh yea when my gets to tall i usually bend them but i dont suggest u do it u gotta watchj a video to get it right u basisly  like rubbing fingers together do that to the stem until its gets soft while doin it kidda bend to the direction u are carefull u could break them thats why i suggest u dont do it unless u fimilar i do mines like that then theyu grow back  up it just delays them for a while unless  ur in the last weks then they stay bent still grow buds the d





			
				allgrownup said:
			
		

> should these plants be growing "up" they are getting quite bushy but not a lot of vertical going on right now.
> 
> do they fill out and then reach for the sky?


same way ill show u a picture of mines ..but if there growing tall bushy standing to fall over just steak em  get a paper clip bend it strait stick it in rock wool or soil get a thrash bag tie  found in trash bagwrap around botttom of stem not to low a area where i vunerble dont want to hurt it .thats it


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 24, 2007)

My plants are to bushy and stems are way to thick to bend.  I have no problem with my plants being stringy weak or otherwise falling over.  I'm worried they are going to outgrow the box though!

13 out of 14 clones have rooted and are on there way.  I just finished my dedicated mother chamber and i'm going to use it to flower 2 clones to see gender.

then i'll know where to go from here!

as promised here's my new grow space:


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 24, 2007)

all lights are moveable.....plenty of room to add more lights if needed (i have them already)

elected for cfl's for less heat, we'll see???

Just need to add a small exhaust fan at top.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 24, 2007)

OK someone upgrade me to 5 stars..


i got me a girl for each arm!

don't think i need to flower clones, the plants have two white hairs some upt to 1/2" long growing out of pod at top 4 nodes.

never looked for them before, thought i had to flower first?????

This means they're ready to flower!

To bad i noticed on the tallest plant on the cutting right after i cut her head off!   Yep i topped her, then saw the hairs on the clone.  I feel like that king that chopped off heads  

so now i'll get two cola's on the one i topped.  i'm going to let grow for 1-2 weeks before flower now.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 24, 2007)

here's a pic of a node off the topped section,

i stuck it in my cloner


----------



## Comatoked (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh Thats Definitley A female Those Hair's Are Braided Up Tight>


----------



## Comatoked (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh Yea Nice Set Up Dude Look's Great.


----------



## Comatoked (Apr 24, 2007)

Yea That's A Nice Little Lady Those Hairs are Braided Up.Nice Set-up Dude I Like The Wardrobe. Nice Plants Real Bushes.


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 25, 2007)

i must say man you have a very clean set up. i like it a lot, and will probably plan on duplicating it in some way!!

peace dude.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 27, 2007)

So i just moved one of my plants to flower.  I'll keep the shorter healthier, bushier, nicer looking leaf, better root base, etc plant for the mother.

While the other is flowering in the mother cabinet i have transplanted some of the clones to veg.  When the mother cabinet is free'd up i'll move my dedicated mother over and then flower the 4veged clones and will have new clones rooting to choose the 6 best out of.


----------



## allgrownup (May 1, 2007)

Well.....not sure what to type here.

kinda embarrasing really   

after moving a very healthy plant to flower under different lights...it started wilting on me.  I thought it might be the different nutes i fed for flower. so i changed the water.  still continued wilting.  So i changed water again, and it still continued wilting, so i added more cfl's.  Still wilted, and after 4 days and a plant that looked like it inhereted an eating disorder i have moved it back under the 400HPS.  I'm hoping it was the light and comes back to health.  i had to prune many severely wilted leaves that had shriveled to nothing and then dried out.

Strange indeed....has anyone experienced this?  Is this what happens when you move a plant from under a 400W HPS to cfl's???


----------



## allgrownup (May 2, 2007)

well.....after spending the day under the 400HPS SHE'S BACK!  She's looking 400% better LOLpruned off all dead foilage from around bottom 1/3 and she's starting to stand up tall again.  Fingers crossed for NO Hermie now though!that was incredibly strange???  I guess now i know not to move a plant that veg'd under one type of light to a weaker light source.  even though that source was sufficient i thought?  so, i have taken one of the ready clones and am now growing that out in the mother cabinet.  This will hopefully enable me to get into the 2 month harvest cycle.I'll post a pic when she's out of rehab!


----------



## MJ20 (May 2, 2007)

Maybe transplant stress?..


----------



## Draston (May 2, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Maybe transplant stress?..


 
I would say it was probably more from the lack of the light. Going from 400watt HPS that has insane lumens...

Doesn't a 400 watt hps system pump out around 50,000 lumens? I know the 600 watt system I was looking at is at around 90,000 lumens on HID HUT. You'd have to have a bazillion floros to produce 50,00 lumens. I think the highest ones they sell at wal mart are 3200 lumens so based on that you'd have to have about 16 of them to produce the same amount of light at 400watts.


----------



## allgrownup (May 4, 2007)

Pic coming up,  plant is back to strength but is pretty naked LOL  lots of leaves had to be cut off.


anyway...i planted 5 organic soil grows today.  I'll be starting another journal for them.


----------



## allgrownup (May 4, 2007)

recovery plant under observation......


I'm going to give another 1-2 weeks to recoupe and then flower all.  there's actuall six plants in here.  The two big veg and the others are about 6" tall and filling out nicely.


----------



## allgrownup (May 11, 2007)

So here we are today, 2nd day into flower.

Front plant is "tore up from the floor up!" but she made it and thats all that counts.......kinda like landing an airplane, any landing you can walk away from is a good one LOL

anyway, what was i typing  oh yes

so the front plant was majorly trimmed.  That plant is the one posted a few pics back that looks wilted and dead!  Then on top of that after she wilted i flushed to make sure it wasn't something i fed her.  When i filled up the container in the bathtub i used the hot water.  didn't realise i put the plant in HOT HOT water until after i picked up the container OOPS LOL

well she fought through so?

For your viewing pleasure:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 14, 2007)

great lookin gals you`ve got there man, now that`s what i call a bush.very good growing dude.


----------



## kb3159 (May 14, 2007)

Your set up looks prety awesome!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 15, 2007)

:ccc: :stoned: :48: :stoned: :ccc: :ciao: what`s the spacing between each node?(aproximately). i ask as i have a female plant, 7 weeks in veg with spacings of like 1/2".
the total size so far, is only 7" vertically, more like lowryder.


----------



## Grownothing (May 15, 2007)

Yeah I was gonna say it might just be light stress...goes from 400w to like what not even 200w of Fluro power, which we all know fluros dont really help too well and dont pound out lumens at all.
If you wanted to sustain a mother plant, my opinion is that you should have started the plant under fluros, then put it in the closet with fluros...not start it out with a 400w HPS. There just isnt enough light in the fluros compared to the 400w, on top of that heat from the HPS.
My 2 cents....


----------



## allgrownup (May 16, 2007)

shuggy......lights on in about an hour or so.......

i'll check that for you, as well as post an update w/pics


right now i'm just going to enjoy my highhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

eace:


----------



## allgrownup (May 16, 2007)

Plant called "thing"  


2 plants here int middle.  outside four were moved from cloner after rooting placed into flower 1 week of veg.

who says you cant let a plant get within 6 " of HPS light?

I'm trying let the other plants catch up a bit so i can raise my light. they are stretching for sure compared to the middle ones but i'm not going to lower my light LOL

I don't know if this grow is going to fit!


----------



## allgrownup (May 16, 2007)

Shuggy...i'd have to say front plant is 3/4 to 1"  sparatic throughout, and back plant is 1/2 at bottom and 3/4 towards top i think?

back plant is very lush, i'v hardly cut any yellowed leaves from her bottom!


----------



## allgrownup (May 18, 2007)

My homemade vent for my HGTSupply is working exceptionally!

here's some proof.  This is a 110? dollar 400WHPS setup off HGTSupply ebay site.  I bought the vent parts at lowes and theyre connected to a 465 cfm squirrel cage.

Plant has grown within in an inch or so with NO damage.  i don't want to raise light cuz i want the other 4 plants to catch up with the least amount of stretching as possible.  I'm telling you......i'm going torun out of room verticaly with this grow.


----------



## allgrownup (May 19, 2007)

Here's what the inside of my mother resivoir looks like.

This is 1 whisper air pump 30-60gal.  It is attached to 2, 6" airstones in a 5 gal bucket.........

The last pic (I think?) Bubble Cloner inside.

whisper airpump attached to 2, 1 foot airstones in a tupperware just big enough to hold the stones.........

My resevior in my flower cabinet is 27 gal.  It has 2 whisper 30-60 airpumps running 4 airstones.   2, 6" stones and 2, 12".  The long ones **** compared to the 6".  In between grows I'm going to switch to all 6"  I'm also going to add another pump and 2 stones.  This way i'll have a 6" under each net pot.  Perfect IMHO


----------



## allgrownup (May 19, 2007)

White Hairs everywhere............beautiful

I'm going to pick up a tripod tomorrow so i can get some nice pics of bud development

Plants dont seem burned at all by light so i'm gunna keep the light LOW until they start reacting.  I'm running out of room

not really sure what i can do at this point besides build a taller cabinet!  I've got like foot and a half of light rasin space with at least 6-7 weeks of flower to go! sheeeeeeeaaaat!

:48:


----------



## turtledro (May 20, 2007)

lookin great


----------



## allgrownup (May 23, 2007)

Well......


I have bought some time for my girls and hopefully they'll fit within the space for the rest of this grow.  I'm about 2 weeks into flower here.

i pulled apart my box and removed the top.  I then hung the top from the ceiling alowing about 2' of extra height. I just stapled some 3mil trash bags around the top to keep the light out.

This was the easiest fix i could come up with and i plan to alter the box a little more after harves.  i am going to keep the extendable top and switch to mylar when i find some.

Plants are doing good and now i'm workin on figureing out how to take some close ups with the digicam.  I got a tripod, but i still ****.  Whith the lights on and the fans off, this is the best i could get.

if anyone has any cam tips send me a pm and let me know how your able to zoom in so close.  My cam wont focus even though its on a tripod and there is no movement.  I have a good kodak digital too so i'm sure its probably me or my settings


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 23, 2007)

whats up all, they look good whats the flower time for them


----------



## allgrownup (May 23, 2007)

flower time.....

uh, i don't know........????


I'm going to harvest when the tich's are ready, i think that will be 9-10 for this strain.  which will be very close. I will be out of town the the 9th week so i hope its before or after????

How fast will the trich's turn from cloudy to amber? 

i'll be patient........i have so far............


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2007)

I am salivating dude.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (May 24, 2007)

Hey can you take some more pics of how you have the squirrel fan hooked up?  I have the same one and am having some problems finding pictures of how people have hooked them up.  

Pictures of the fittings you used would be great too.  The Home Depot by me doesn't have direct bolt ups for the square exit port and the attachments I have found to use with the intake/round ports really don't seal, so bad in fact that I had to silicone the heck out of 'em.

Anyways, any pics would be great cause I have all this stuff sitting in a box instead of being used!  Thanks.


----------



## makahabuds (May 24, 2007)

looks crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## allgrownup (May 24, 2007)

Hello P.S.

There are no bolt up or attache fittings.....you just have to get creative.  I tooke a 6"-4" reducer and used a pair of wird cutters to snip the edge and bend out.  Drilled two holes in piece i cut an bent over.  Then i took 2 screws out of the fan used them as attach points for the reducer.

i'll look for a good pic.  I basically did the same thing with the exhaust side.  found a peice that was close and then bent the metal around the exhaust rectangle.  It isn't even bolted!  Then i used duct tape to make a seal so i get all the suction where i want it.  In my box!

Next i added a Y connector to the intake so i could pull air from light and from top of box.  The air will **** most from the path of least resistance.  So i block off almost all of the exhaust from top of box with coulple peices of tape, this way i get most of my suction from the light where most of the heat is generated.

Lastly...i have it wired to a switch for temp control in winter time, now (summer)the fan is on a timer with the light so the switch is always on.  When the light go's off, so does the fan.  I do have a cyclone fan inside the cab as well you can see in the bottom right of cab. facing up circulates plenty of air(have on lowest setting, 10bucks H.D.)

hope this helps, if you need more give me a PM and i'll help ya out....

eace:


----------



## allgrownup (May 24, 2007)

Muahahahah


I'm going to have so much Dank! 

:headbang2: :tokie: :smoke1: :bong: :afroweed: :bong1: :headbang: :bongin: :joint: :bong:


----------



## allgrownup (May 26, 2007)

cheers!


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's a little view of the flowering, lots of trichs appearing now.

Smell is quite nice....even with my carbon filter.

Cola's are starting to develop now.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice looking grow man.  This is my subscription post .


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks DL, its the knowledge shared in this forum that brought it to fruition.

I think i'm going to have more bud than i can smoke!

MP rocks....:headbang:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh yea!!!!! they looking juicy. how many weeks in are you


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 2, 2007)

3 weeks 4 days into flower.  they are getting sticky now. yummmmmy!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 3, 2007)

looks great man.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 3, 2007)

thats about when mine started to get sticky. It's looking very grim for my Ak47, i woke up and she look like she's gone die.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 5, 2007)

"looks like she's gunna die"     sorry man, that doesnt' sound good....


reminds me of when i friend of mine and i was out hiking...and he got bit in the groin by a rattler!

Know i didn't have much time so, i used my cell to call a doctor.  He said the venom needs to get sucked out right away!  Then within minutes he would be fine.

Oh! ohhhh damn...........ok doc...

My friend says, WHAT...what did the doc say!

Dude..............your gunna die


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 5, 2007)

damn All, LMAO that **** iz funny .Iz it tru???? if so how did he get bit there???


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 5, 2007)

lmfao, is it true:huh: lol. :guitar: :fly: eace: :fly:


----------



## asd3reff (Jun 5, 2007)

what about some new pics?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 8, 2007)

My mouth is definitely watering...


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 12, 2007)

updated pics

Trichs fillin in now and the buds a swelln up

These plants are gettin Sticky Icky and smellin dandy...


oh...and if your wondering why these pics are so much better than the others......its cuz my wife took them, and obviously she's better with the camera.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmm...cant see all the detail due to the way i resized them

this is my favorite shot and so i'm try'n to resize it a little larger.

I like to see trichs dag nab it


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 12, 2007)

oh yes.......thats much better.


i'll post them all this size from here on out.   :argue:


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

:hubba:   +  :bong2:   =:lama:


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

:ccc:


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 27, 2007)

Those plants look just like their father ALLGROWNUP


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 27, 2007)

amazing, beautiful.

any pictures of your plants in the grow box.. looks like they didn't
out grow your box..


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

Uh sure Puffalot...i get ya some pics of open growbox 2nite.  Lights come on about 11:07 PST.  I had to remove the top of my box and hang from ceiling to allow the light more distance away from the plant.

Without that, i woulda been screwed!   

Yesterday I added an ac to keep my plants at 76 degrees.  After this grow i'm going to improve my box further and incorporate the ac into my box.  right now i have it sitting in front of my box and blowing cold air in through the cracked door.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful allgrownup.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

Spank you very much sweetcheeks   :hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 30, 2007)

Here ya go Puffalot.  Heres a shot prior to tie'n up the kola's.


Today i'm changin my water for the final time.  I'm leavin for a week and when i get back i'll be hopefully harvesting.  The trichs are starting to turn so i gotta be gettin close.  1-2 more tops i think.

I had to tied up some of the kola's as weight is starting to make them tip over and sag away from light.  Nice problem to have  :woohoo: 


:headbang2:


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 30, 2007)

You better be exhaling that towards the computer screen so we can all get a taste in a week or so!!!! :smoke1:


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 30, 2007)

Hahahahah DL....... Definetely.  i became very fond of typing in a haze back in the good 'ol chatt'n dayz.

good times...good times.  I'll share this one with ya all as well.

peace


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 2, 2007)

They look damn good All,how much longer


----------



## tkdman (Jul 2, 2007)

Damn - those look great!!


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 6, 2007)

Not sure how much longer YET.  Just got back from some much needed R&R.  I'll have a better idea tonight when the lights come on.

the fan leaves are yellowing but?????  (Had to peek) Its been friggin HOT here.  Didn't learn how to set up the a/c on auto before i left, and was worried about it running 24/7.  That thing puts out a lot of heat and i don't have it vented.  I'm sure its been hotter than the plants woulda liked so i'll examine them closely and under microscope tonite.  I'll report back then.

Temps while driving home.

LA 104, 111 through bakersfield and 105 here in the valley where i live.

After spending a week in 70-80 degrees at the beach i am die'n
Really......     :holysheep:   I'm die'n and i haven't even smoked yet!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 6, 2007)

looking really good!!!!!!


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 6, 2007)

Dude... i am amaized!!! Your grow is so productive... what strain are they? I have nine babes and are developing in a very similar way as yours in ealier stages, very bushy!!!, and my beleave is that is because they are under realy hot temperatures (reaching up to 100) but very well oxigeneted, so it makes me think that i simulate an outdoor growing in a paradise location; is this your case???

PS: My first grow and being proud of it... mostly because the  good advise of this site!!!


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 6, 2007)

but the way!!! I almost forgot!!!!! A big thank you to all of you there...!!!!


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 6, 2007)

hello again! By the wat how much weith are you specting to get per plant??


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 7, 2007)

The plants need a consistent and favorable environment.  You do not want high temps WIMM but rather temps around 74-80 or so.  I shoulda ran my a/c while i was out but chickened out due to my fear of coming home to a house reduced to ashes.  The light is the difference between bushy or stretched.  Invest in a good light for big dense budz

i have no idea what they will yeild.  But i bought a digital scale so i'll post the results.  it will be soon.

peace out


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow man, i can't believe i missed this grow. Those are some amaaaaazing plants you got there. Northern lights definately hit's the spot with me bro =) I can't wait to hear a smoke report!!! Inspriring grow 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 22, 2007)

So here we are..... 

my girls look ripe for the taking.  and i am salavating.  "Lusting" may be more appropriate  :hubba: 

Taking them down on the sabbath.  beautiful............................


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 22, 2007)

drying and curing these to perfection.

then......its time for a smoke party for all my favorite amigos    

kinda like a fish fry...but...much better!


----------



## verikia (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow.....


thats all i got... nice dude


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 22, 2007)

great lookin fat buds ya got there man. how are you determining the best time for harvest?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2007)

one word, Beautiful, one more word, Beautiful.  Hope mine turn out even half that fat and oh yes.....Beautiful!


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks peoples!

I'm determining time based on the time in flower, yellowing/dropping fan leaves, pistols drying out turning colors, and of course the trich's.  They are cloudy and turning amber.  I'm taking these before the trich's are 50/50 as I've heard it will give you a more "heady" high???

I planned to cut'em down tonight but after watchin the new Harry Potter in IMAX w/3D and bein really high and relax'n right now.  I'm not really feel'n like gettin all sticky in the garage and the large task of trimmin.

I'll wait for the next chance i get so probably tomorrow nite unless there is a reason i should let them go a bit longer?

Whats the MP Group consensus?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 23, 2007)

i`d say definately wait till you have a 50/50 of cloudy-amber over the entire plant, not just one part of it. as you know the top of them mature faster from being closer to the lights.
harvesting when you have a 50/50 mix will give you a head high with a lil` bit of couch-lock effect thrown in 
i hope the harvest gods are good to you,lol.  good luck man.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 23, 2007)

:holysheep: *** %$#@#!!!:shocked: !!! They look WONDERFUL!!!!!!!  Damn man you gon have a nice amount of bud my friend GREAT JOB!!:clap: ! cant wait for the smoke report:48:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 25, 2007)

One down.  5 more indoors to go!  Its sooo hard to be patient  :woohoo: 

pics to follow.  and of course the smoke report in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow,
   This is so far a sweet ride, that one pic of the bluish tinted Bud just blew my mind. I love color in the buds, perhaps you might have a shot that you can submit for the contests you know ?
  Yo Grown, I am impressed dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 26, 2007)

Love the color!!
Way to go


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 26, 2007)

VERY IMPRESSIVE,I LOVE THE BLUE AND PINK HAIRS<AWESOME LOOKING,GREAT SUCCESS!!!!CONGRADS!!!!allgrownup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 27, 2007)

they must be ready for the chop by now dude?
you really pulled it out of the bag at the end there man, looking great and good dense lookin bud.
 it`s time to get high...


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 27, 2007)

Those buds are beautiful! Nice plants


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice man. What a good looking grow. Love the color.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 30, 2007)

well peoples.......i can't wait.  I had harvested one of the small surrounding plants a week earlier.  After smoking last night and today i can tell you...its an azz kicker for sheezy.  

last nite my wife and i were laughin our arses off.  we talked and laughed so hard for so long, then alll of a sudden it was mornin and i woke up.  Ifelt like i hadn't even slept.  trippy.  The funny thing is, i don't remember  passing out so i think i passed out first. She was telling me today that she did'nt remember passin out or falling asleep either.  She did say that i wouldn't shut up and she couldn't stop laughing.  Thats what i remember.  except she wouldn't shut up and i couldn't stop laughin.

anyway,  cant wait to try the large plants.  I'm high now and luvin it.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL allgrowup funny story.
Nice grow!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 30, 2007)

majorly well done Allgrownup, welcome to the stoned for free club .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*Great job on the grow mang. :aok: Now it's time to sit back and enjoy the fruits of your labor.   Look foward to your next grow. Once again great job.  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 30, 2007)

:yeahthat: What He Said :yeahthat: :watchplant: :2940th_rasta:


----------

